# best free powerpoint templates



## koolkapoor (Sep 19, 2006)

hello everybody!
can someone please tell me where i can find good free powerpoint templates,among other things with which i can make my presentation look better,
for example,a font in which the text is shown only after some chicks hatch,
can someone please tell me where i can get those things?


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 19, 2006)

For free powerpoint templates, google for it to get so many sites listed. For font to show after some event, use powerpoints slide animation settings. Even the help files of powerpoint will indicate how to do this.

Arun


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 19, 2006)

*PowerPoint Tutorial AND PowerPoint Slide Masters and Templates*einstein.cs.uri.edu/tutorials/csc101/powerpoint/master.html*

**einstein.cs.uri.edu/tutorials/csc101/powerpoint/ppt.html*

*FREE POWER POINT TEMPLATES

**[SIZE=-1]www.brainybetty.com/

[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]www.poweredtemplates.com/

[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]www.graphicsland.com/powerpoint-templates.htm

[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]www.awesomebackgrounds.com/

[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]www.vickiblackwell.com/ppttemplates.html [/SIZE]


*


----------



## vinyas (Sep 19, 2006)

thnx was ... useful for me too...


----------



## nashjim (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey,

Thanks for the links for the powerpoint templates,

It is very cool but It is hard to get quality ones,

So, when I googled I have got SysTemplates and have seen good templates there, I got US$5 discount for the registration too, Click here to get US$5 Discount 

Now, I am being with them & get more profit

Cheers,
Nash


----------



## Annian (Apr 10, 2009)

If your going to digg the search engine like google, msn, yahoo among others, I am sure you can find lot of it. I cannot tell you an exact URLs or links because i never need it. But when ever i need something i just google it or yahoo it. Good luck, Regards, Annian, Florida Vacation Rentals


----------



## Harthick James (Apr 14, 2009)

Actually, I was searching for some professional templates for my presentations. I had got some reference from one of my friend, but it did not work as I expected. Then When I search on this forum here I have got good references, thanks guys, Cheers for the guys who shared great links with me . Cheers, James from teeth whitening products site


----------



## ClaireBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Here're some wonderful free powerpoint templates. It is categoried as business, education, holiday, wedding, etc. 

Enjoy it and make your presentaion much more elegant!


----------

